# Killdeer Youth MuzzleLoader 01/23/16 Unit F



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

My 12 year old son was picked for the 01/23 Killdeer Muzzleloader hunt. Unit F.
Anyone know that section? Any tips, suggestions or game plan? Don't know that area and doubt I can get up there prior to hunt.


----------



## jag1978 (Jul 27, 2015)

Did a women's hunt, it's was difficult to get deer moving as partner couldn't leave your side. It's very flat with dikes and flooded lakes - if they are not drained. We did a lot of walking saw deer early and then none after lunch. There is massive bucks in the area with rubs and scrapes. Try and be prepared for long shots. I think we were area B and went last year.


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I will take the BP gun that has a scope on it.


----------



## jag1978 (Jul 27, 2015)

It's also a grassland so it's hard to see also. Even in the trees the grass was waist high or higher.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Parking lot "F". Where you park...take the roadway all the way to the back to a tree line about 400yds away.(There is a field on the other side of the tree line.) Take that tree line to the right(towards ranger station) and hunt the right hand corner of that field. The area behind you is real thick. The deer will be heading that way. Get back there early(like daybreak) if possible. If your in the right spot it is "golden"!

Another great spot is to head straight across the golden rod field( towards the ranger station) parallel with the road from where your parked to that wood line. Hunt that wood edge about 100yds from the road. They will be crossing there too. Stay on the field edge because there is a big drainage ditch just inside the woods and it is too thick once you get in there. The deer run that edge really well! I feel the first spot I mentioned is better but you will get shooting at both. You are in a very good section and should see plenty of deer. Good luck to you guys! And if you can't make it let me know ; ) My son would be happy to go


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Snook said:


> Parking lot "F". Where you park...take the roadway all the way to the back to a tree line about 400yds away.(There is a field on the other side of the tree line.) Take that tree line to the right(towards ranger station) and hunt the right hand corner of that field. The area behind you is real thick. The deer will be heading that way. Get back there early(like daybreak) if possible. If your in the right spot it is "golden"!
> 
> Another great spot is to head straight across the golden rod field( towards the ranger station) parallel with the road from where your parked to that wood line. Hunt that wood edge about 100yds from the road. They will be crossing there too. Stay on the field edge because there is a big drainage ditch just inside the woods and it is too thick once you get in there. The deer run that edge really well! I feel the first spot I mentioned is better but you will get shooting at both. You are in a very good section and should see plenty of deer. Good luck to you guys! And if you can't make it let me know ; ) My son would be happy to go


Thanks for the detailed report!
We will post a reply after the event.


----------



## moosetrax (Apr 22, 2005)

What parking area did you get? Try to get to the wood's edge and watch the fields or wood lines. If your parking j, I or h be ready for a hike 1/2 mile or more. Try to get to the field in the wood block "unit F" on map. The deer will be moving all day, usually. I have been there 6 times... kids hunted unit f 3 times...killed three deer...seeing 80 to 100 each time. Unit f is a "dry unit" no ponds but should have mud boots. the ground is really flat and usually wet, if not frozen.


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

moosetrax said:


> What parking area did you get? Try to get to the wood's edge and watch the fields or wood lines. If your parking j, I or h be ready for a hike 1/2 mile or more. Try to get to the field in the wood block "unit F" on map. The deer will be moving all day, usually. I have been there 6 times... kids hunted unit f 3 times...killed three deer...seeing 80 to 100 each time. Unit f is a "dry unit" no ponds but should have mud boots. the ground is really flat and usually wet, if not frozen.


We have parking lot l......Looks like we can walk down the tree line north towards the woods, and set up on the edge of the corner that sticks out. We will be on stand before daybreak. We will wear good boots and hiking is not an issue. Thanks for the help. Sounds like it will be an exciting hunt.
One last question........my son is the only "hunter"... I am there strictly to accompany him... I am not allowed to carry a gun. Correct??


----------



## moosetrax (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes, Youth only. I wish I could hunt... the only youth and adult I think is old women creek


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

moosetrax said:


> Yes, Youth only. I wish I could hunt... the only youth and adult I think is old women creek


Thanks for confirming.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

You are in a great spot. Flollow the advise given above. Be patient. I've been there several times. Plenty of deer. My daughter and neice will be there Jan 30. Good luck! Oh bring ur deer car or sled if there is snow. Long walk!


----------



## moosetrax (Apr 22, 2005)

my daughter and myself are hunting this weekend 1/16


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome. Let me know how it goes. What section do you have?


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

Less Stress said:


> Awesome. Let me know how it goes. What section do you have?


Well any deer?


----------



## moosetrax (Apr 22, 2005)

20160116_090022




__
moosetrax


__
Jan 17, 2016









Less Stress said:


> Awesome. Let me know how it goes. What section do you have?


We hunted in unit H. We had a buck come by at 25 yds. while setting up at 7:28 am... not loaded ...legal time ...but DARK. We saw 45 to 50 deer during the day. One herd had 30ish alone.
Hunted all day. Couple shots. no blood. saw one coyote. found a nice shed from a tenpoint ..Just another great day with my Daughter.

We could not shoot at coyote or keep the shed.


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

moosetrax said:


> 20160116_090022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day.
Looking forward to similar this Saturday with my 13 year old son.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Good stuff!!! My daughter and neice hunt the 30th!


----------



## moosetrax (Apr 22, 2005)

Alaskan20 said:


> Good stuff!!! My daughter and neice hunt the 30th!


What sections are they hunting on the 30th?


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Unit h lot e


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Wish i was going. I had a blast going to Killdeer with my kids. My daughter took one of my buddies kids out there last year about this time. He killed his first deer. Have fun and get-r-done.


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome day at Killdeer youth muzzleloader. 3 different groups by 8:30. My son dropped a doe at 80 yards with a heart shot. His second of the year. Long drag out for me.... Whew....


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

I love that place. Congrats on the doe. I hope heaven is just like Killdeer Plains.


----------



## danielboone214 (Jan 23, 2016)

What a great place to hunt especially for a kid. I sure hope heaven has a place like killdeer plains I'd be in my glory!!!


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

My daughter and niece hunted 1-30. My niece saw a herd of 35-30 deer but no shots. My daughter missed a big doe at first light but then harvested a small doe about 1:30. Weather was pretty warm...55 degrees in afternoon. Think that may have slowed then down some. Great day with the girls!


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Alaskan: Congrats on a great day with your daughter and niece. Some venison for the freezer is a bonus. Awesome pic. p.s. Thanks for helping out this fall chasing walleye up at erie.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Very Nice, Very Nice


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats to your daughter Alaskan!! 

1 question what happened to that does front left leg?


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Must have been hit the previous weekend.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's what I was thinking just couldn't really tell from the pic.


----------

